# Форум 1С > Система налогообложения (ОСНО, УСНО, ЕНВД) >  Сдача регламентных отчетов 1С 8.3 Бухгалтерия Корп

## hitridjus

Приветствую!

Я индивидуальный предприниматель на УСН. Мне необходимо сдать отчетность:
СтатистикаДекларацияУпрощенная финансовая (бухгалтерская) отчетность форма КНД-0710096

*Сатистика.*
При попытке сформировать отчет "Форма 1-предприниматель" за 2016 год кнопка "Создать" не активна, по причине отсутствия в программе редакции формы.

Что касается остальных пунктов, то я просто не знаю где их искать, и как формировать. Прошу помочь в решении данного вопроса.

----------


## hitridjus

Забыл про самое важное. Мне необходимо сдать нулевки, т.к. деятельности я не веду.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Приветствую!
> 
> Я индивидуальный предприниматель на УСН. Мне необходимо сдать отчетность:
> СтатистикаДекларацияУпрощенная финансовая (бухгалтерская) отчетность форма КНД-0710096
> 
> *Сатистика.*
> При попытке сформировать отчет "Форма 1-предприниматель" за 2016 год кнопка "Создать" не активна, по причине отсутствия в программе редакции формы.
> 
> Что касается остальных пунктов, то я просто не знаю где их искать, и как формировать. Прошу помочь в решении данного вопроса.


а какой релиз стоит?

----------


## hitridjus

Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 3.0 (3.0.46.18)

----------


## avddev

Да вы бы еще УПП себе поставили или ERP. Зачем морочить голову себе ну скачайте программу налогоплательщик ЮЛ (сайт ФНС или ГНИВЦ не помню) бесплатно сформируйте там нужные вам отчеты и вперед. На сайте статистики можно тоже найти все формы на худой конец в интернете в ексель. Да и начало учета нужно немного с более простых программ типа 7.7 предприниматель или уж повыше если хотите то 2.0 бухгалтерия. Но вот указанное Вами программа как может и хороша но  политика фирмы 1с не несет чего то  хорошего для пользователя а имеет очень большую жадность к деньгам.

----------

hitridjus (04.02.2017)

----------


## IrradeImpop

Так же интересен возможно создание такого отчета :
Остатки топлиа и рекомендуемая заправка
То есть :
В настройка будет забито автоматическое формирование на 16:00 допустим :
В отчете хотелось бы видеть :
Время последних данных
Остаток топливо в баке на это время
Средний расход на 1 МЧ, ну или в бить его вручную
На а дальше формулой Расход на 1 МЧ12Мертвый остаток-Остаток в баке

Подскажите как реализовать ?

В частности интересует формула для времени последние данные на 16:00 или ранее, ну или как настроить и остаток на это время

----------


## Fltr

В 1С 8 3 Бухгалтерия Корп такого нет. В какой конфигурации работаете?

----------

